# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة تحضير القضايا وكتابة التقرير المتضمن الرأي القانوني

## هبة على

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.75)]دورة " تحضير القضايا وكتابة التقرير المتضمن الرأي القانوني"الفترة  9-13 سبتمبر 2018، دبيللتسجيل:https://goo.gl/aLG3zq
[/COLOR]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]


[/COLOR]

----------

